# Storing Wood Question



## Big70Tom (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm moving....i have 25 BF of Kiln Dried Bubinga boards already surfaced on both sides. Can I store it under our bed ? Can the bottom piece lay on the carpet? Since it's already dried and it will be in a controlled environment, can I just stack them on top of each other? Honestly it will be about a month or 2 at most it will sit there. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You could put it under the bed but it's real important that air can get to both sides of the wood. This means you need to put some kind of sticks under the wood and between layers. Laying the wood on anything including carpet will make it warp.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

One thing I've done is to wrap the stack of wood completely with the plastic that comes on a roll with a handle. It's cheap at the box stores. I make sure the ends are well wrapped. I've had good luck with this. 
I don't use stickers when wrapping. I stack the wood flat. I haven't wrapped anything longer than 4 ft. I also haven't wrapped in one environment & unwrapped in another. I don't often wrap, but so far I've had no problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

